# From a V8 to a 335D?



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm considering the 335d after driving a 545i for 3 year. Has anyone done this and were you pleased with the performance? Also, is the diesel engine free revving when you let off the gas or do you feel some engine drag as was the case in my 1985 Benz 300D?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

jagu said:


> I'm considering the 335d after driving a 545i for 3 year. Has anyone done this and were you pleased with the performance? Also, is the diesel engine free revving when you let off the gas or do you feel some engine drag as was the case in my 1985 Benz 300D?


Can't speak to V8 to diesel 6.

There's definitely compression braking when throttle off. But IMO, it has more to do with the transmission, which keeps the torque converter locked in that situation and downshifts whenever revs fall below ~1200 rpm (to keep the turbos spooled up.)


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

You should definitely take a test drive before you buy. Driving a 335d is a unique experience. The engine pulls very well from about 45 mph up to 90+ mph. Off the line it is a bit sluggish compared to say a 335i but once you get moving it is a very pleasurable experience. The 435 lb. ft. of torque cannot be described, you have to drive it.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I came from a V8 S4. The "D" feels faster and is a lot more "torquey". You will not be disappointed, especially at the pump. The trade off is maybe the music you get from a V8 exhaust compared to the knocking from the D.


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think the Cayman owner that came flying up behind me and then followed me out on to I95 today probably thinks these cars are very sluggish:rofl:


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. You all told me exactly what I needed to know.

I actually test drove a diesel at the drive event last week when I was not in the market for a car, so I did not pay much attention, but I sold my car today and I am seriously in the market now.:rofl: I'll go back and test drive one soon.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

I came from an e39 M5 2 years ago. I can honestly say that the only thing I do miss is the exhaust note on the M. The torque on the D is a true pleasure. Just like someone mentioned before, you need to test drive one if you haven't. It puts a smile on my face every time I drive it and at the pump too. Good luck.


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

If possible, include some hills in your test drive route. I never get over how much fun this car is to drive uphill. It seems like it simply never gives up.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

nok said:


> If possible, include some hills in your test drive route. I never get over how much fun this car is to drive uphill. It seems like it simply never gives up.


Great idea!


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just picked up a 335d 4 days ago and love the power!! 
Compared to many V8s I have driven, nothing comes close to this 6 cylinder marvel of a power house!
Drinks fuel like a 4 banger and has more torque than an M3 and drives like an 8 cylinder petrol engine!
I LOVE MINE!


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Off the line it is a bit sluggish


Put the tranny in DS and it won't be sluggish. I kinda wish I didn't have to anticipate when I want quick throttle response, but at least it's an option.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

*E34 540/i6 to E90 335d*

Not an E60 (or E39), but came from a V8 E34 540i 6-speed to the D.

Like my 540i/6, the first gear on the 335D is very tall, and both vehicles actually seem to benefit their 0-60 times by accelerating in 2nd vice 1st. In my 540i, I found myself short shifting to 2nd in order to have reasonable shifts thereafter (1-2 shift on the Getrag S6S 420G is notoriously stiff). In the 335d, starting the car in 2nd actually puts the engine into it's prime torque band to work more effectively acceleration the car, vice starting its wind up through the gears in first. Based on those experiences, I tempered my previous "must always be a manual" view of transmissions with my overall desire to have a great driving experience...thus, I had no issue with the setup of the 335d's ZF transmission, and why I'm no longer one of those "auto transmission was/would be a deal-breaker" guys...of course, to each his own, and as we see, even some guys who got the D, didn't like the auto.

I have always been a fan of V8's (still have my first car, a '73 440 Charger, sitting in the garage) and love the sound as a V8 hits its stride, but the diesel's rumble and relentless pull forward, particularly at mid to higher highway speeds is hard to resist! The torque delivery of the D and the V8's are actually fairly similar, and notably different from the "peakiness" of naturally aspirated engines (in test driving several 335i's before I got my D, I noted that the torque on the N54 engines came on VERY early...earlier than even the M57 diesel).

Overall, a good half day or so with the car will let you know if you can live with it for the years to come or not...don't be content with just a 15-minute spin around the block. Make sure you have a variety of terrain and road types to try the car out on.

Good luck in your choice.

Regards
D.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Had a 545 and 335i, the power is very comparable to both.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

jagu said:


> Thanks guys. You all told me exactly what I needed to know.
> 
> I actually test drove a diesel at the drive event last week when I was not in the market for a car, so I did not pay much attention, but I sold my car today and I am seriously in the market now.:rofl: I'll go back and test drive one soon.


If you are seriously in the market for a 335d, keep in mind that production for the E90 335d will end in October (likely Oct 1st) -- per my CA. There are a few other reports floating around stating that it's August '10 but my CA showed me his computer screen and indeed the EOP is Oct. It's unclear when the new F30 chassis will be available with a diesel powerplant... :dunno:

Also, we assume that the $3500 eco credit will be carried forward for August thru Sept/Oct. It's been a month-to-month thing that some of us new "d" buyers have been watching. :eeps:

Lastly, if you want to customize your 335d order with some "Individual Options" for your 335d, start with this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=509887

I stumbled upon it and was easily able to add Piano Black interior trim (code: XE8) for an additional $900 to my config. :thumbup: This ordering process is also useful if you want the black/anthracite headliner ($250 upgrade) with the 335d sport package (FYI - this headliner normally requires you to order the M-sport package).

Good luck on your journey!

Cheers,
-Ted


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an E39 540i and think the off the line response may be a tad quicker than the 335d,, but once on the move, I think the 335d is stronger and I find the transmission shifts faster too. In addition, the 335d gives 31.5 mpg average whilst the 540i gives about 19! Love em both!


----------



## paulwbenn (Oct 23, 2004)

I owned a 545i, went to an MB E500 V8 and have now owned a 335d for going on two years. My wife drives the V8 X5. You will not be disappointed in the performance of the diesel - as others have said, it has fantastic torque and power. I've actually squealed the tires when it hit second on a hard acceleration. I never did that with my 545i! I also like the smaller footprint and general size of the 3 series, but do miss the roomier trunks in the 5 series and E-class.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I'll go for it, If I can get it worked out with Adrian 
Diesel just makes more economic/practical sense for me and I have always missed my old 300D turbo.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know if you can do this with your V8, but on bone-dry roads, temps in the 80s-90s, I can spin the wheels (with TC coming on) while accelerating from a red-light, 100% unintentionally.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

This car is ridiculously quick. I especially enjoy the passing power in the 30-75mph range. It is just relentless.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jagu said:


> I think I'll go for it, If I can get it worked out with Adrian
> Diesel just makes more economic/practical sense for me and I have always missed my old 300D turbo.


Adrian will take care of you....he took GREAT care of me when I got my 335d back in March. He has a black/oyster that looks nice and is pretty similar to mine option wise....I, like you, am partial to alpine white though (mine is white/saddle).


----------

